# Specialized Street Stomper



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

I picked up two of these in really good condition for 40 bucks. They ride real well. One is blue the other is pearl white. They are from 1988 by the receipts and owners manuals. Are these of any interest to the MTB world? 
Just curious.
Thanks all.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

They are cool, drop bars on them, yes?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

banks said:


> They are cool, drop bars on them, yes?


you're thinking of the rockcombo. probably of little or no interest today, streetstompers were lower end transportation nicely done.


----------

